# Осторожно это жулик! Всем,Всем,Всем!!!!



## zet10 (18 Дек 2015)

Прошу админов не закрывать данную тему,а наоборот дать ей ход и желательно в соответствующие органы! Итак... Залез я тут было в раздел объявление на нашем любимом сайте и наткнулся на объявление некого Николая из Ебурга,продает он Аккордеон Сапфир за 55 т.р,смотрю где то я видел его номерок,что то до боли знакомое... Начал вспоминать , где-же?...И вспомнил,а номерок то размещен на Авито этот тип оказывается продает Pigini Готововыборный и всего за 70 тысяч деревянненьких и фото до боли знакомые... Стал я опять вспоминать где -же я видел эти фото,где-же?. ... И вспомнил,а далеко ходить оказывается не надо,фотки сняты с этого сайта у человека который продает его за 850 тысяч в Воронеже))...Наверное дорогие друзья вот мы и нашли человека,который баламутит и вымогает деньги на "Авито " Юпитерами ,Скандаллями,Акко и прочим. ...Делайте выводы господа и принимайте меры,для наглядности и сравнения выкладываю три файлика,с контактом и описанием товара этого подонка.


----------



## zet10 (18 Дек 2015)

Запомните все данные этого подонка,и будте максимально осторожны и внимательны !
Ф.И.О: Николай
Страна: Россия
Город: Екатеринбург
Телефон: 89676321914
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (7 Дек 2016)

Очень нужная тема. Вот нашёл ещё двух жуликов (а может это один?):


1. Объявление настоящего хозяина (6500 евро Украина):
https://www.olx.ua/i2/obyavlenie/prodam-akkordeon-bugari-conservatory-model-289-a
rs-c4-41-58-120-4-6-14-IDkPDjc.html#:0e3f9c3124

2. Объявление предполагаемого мошенника (110'000руб Севастополь): 
https://www.avito.ru/sevastopol/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_bugari_conservat

ory_model_289arsc4_41_877908798

 2/1. Мошенник номер 2 с тем же объявлением (70'000руб. Краснодар) :

https://www.avito.ru/krasnodar/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_akkordeon_bugari_con
servatory_model_289ars_883858197

Второй аккордеон:
3. Настоящий владелец (6300 евро Украина):
https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/akkordeon-bugari-gold-plus-cassotto-IDf41v6.html

4.мошенник на авито (65'000 руб Воронеж)
https://www.avito.ru/voronezh/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_bugari_gold_plus_c
assotto_883853654


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (7 Дек 2016)

Я проверил очень просто: настоящая хозяйка Бугари 289 - Южанина Мария, предоставила скайп и видео, где она сама играет на этом инструменте. Мошенник отказался предоставить и скайп, и видео.

Совет простой, прежде чем лететь а Крым, чтобы потерять свои деньги)) убедитесь, что человек действительно владеет тем инструментом, который продаёт.


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2016)

Даже текст объявления ума не хватило поменять, уж про  фото вообще молчу.Козлы!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (11 Дек 2016)

Вот ещё один "Остап Бендер"
продает Pigini Convertor 55/ 45 P De luxe за каких-то 16 000 рублей! Срочно все в Петропавловск-Камчатский!))

https://www.avito.ru/petropavlovsk-kamchatskiy/muzykalnye_instrumenty/pigini_conv
ertor_55_45_p_de_luxe_885298874

Но что самое интересное, этот инструмент сейчас у меня дома))


----------



## rodiongork (12 Дек 2016)

А в чем замысел этого развода? Выманивают предоплату? Или просто за платные звонки деньги собирают? Впрочем, наверное, то и другое...


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Дек 2016)

Смысл развода редко состоит в получении предоплаты. Как правило преступник говорит: я честный, мне заранее ничего не надо. Получите инструмент, проверите, могу наложенным платежом, чтобы без обмана.  Вы мне только на пересылку отправьте денег, потому что я рискую их потерять, если Вы откажетесь получать посылку.

Вы поражены честностью этого вора. Всего лишь за пересылку?   

За сутки он наберёт за "честность" несколько взносов от счастливых покупателей.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (13 Дек 2016)

Я общался только с жуликом, продававшим Бугари-289 за 110000 из Севастополя. На просьбу предоставить видео инструмента, он ответил : "а зачем?"...Дааа... Я настоял, что инструмент надо слушать, и попросил скайп. Он сказал, что у него скайпа нет. На вопрос откуда инструмент, он ответил, что дочь училась в Севастопольском музучилище и сейчас, после окончания он стал не нужен. Вроде правдоподобно)) Но на вопрос: "У кого она училась в училище?" он замялся, потом выдал фамилию: Никитина Ольга Юрьевна. Заглянув на сайт Симферопольского м.у., выясняю, что такого преподавателя там нет...
Забиваем последний гвоздь в крышку его репутационного гроба. Говорю: "Все, вылетаю к вам. У меня между самолетами 2 часа. Могли бы вы подвезти аккордеон в аэропорт?" На что лжевладелец сообщил, что аккордеон уже забирают. Наше общение было 26 ноября... До сих пор его объявление висит...


----------



## rodiongork (13 Дек 2016)

Похоже парню просто хотелось с кем-нибудь пообщаться 

Но в целом согласуется со стратегией которую объяснил *Kuzalogly

*Хотя закралось еще смутное подозрение - ну нет у человека скайпа, камеры, фотика - вот он просто прилепил фотку похожего аккордеона, какую нашел. Правда то что так быстро "забрали" в 300-тысячном городе - и то что объявление до сих пор актуально - это конечно как-то намекает


----------



## vev (13 Дек 2016)

*rodiongork*,

ну какое сомнение может закрасться? Меньше 2k$ за г/в инструмент высокого класса? Сомнения про скайп и фотоаппарат могут закрадываться если за него просят полляма.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Дек 2016)

Объявление о продаже Бугари 289 за 70 000 (Краснодар) - закрыто владельцем;
Объявление о продаже  Bugari Gold Plus Cassotto за 65 000 руб. (Краснодар) - закрыто владельцем;
Объявление о продаже Pigini Convertor 55/ 45 P De luxe за 16 000 руб. (Петропавловск-Камчатский)
 - Объявление заблокировано

Остался  висеть Bugari Conservatory Model 289/ARS/C4 41 за 110 000 ? (Севастопоь)
https://www.avito.ru/sevastopol/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_bugari_conservat

ory_model_289arsc4_41_877908798
Напоминаю, настоящая хозяйка этого инструмента -  Южанина Маша. Вот её объявление:
https://www.olx.ua/i2/obyavlenie/prodam-akkordeon-bugari-conservatory-model-289-a


rs-c4-41-58-120-4-6-14-IDkPDjc.html#:0e3f9c3124

Будьте бдительны!


----------



## vev (15 Дек 2016)

Мы здесь может распиннаться до потери пульса, но пока народ жаждет наживы и верит в чудо, ничто не поможет. 

Есть рынок. Bugari 289 за 2k$ не бывает! Если кто-то предлагает, то это не он лох, а тот, кто на это клюет. Скупой платит дважды. Покупка инструмента через интернет или газету - бред сивой кобылы ИМХО.  О тех, кто этого не понимает, печься бессмысленно. Пусть древка от грабель оставит след на их лбу...


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (18 Дек 2016)

Веду переговоры о покупке Вельтмайстера S4 за 7500 р...
Посмотрим что получится))


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2016)

*Игорь Гребёнкин*,

Спортивный интерес? Поди в Петропавловске-Камчатском


----------



## avm (19 Дек 2016)

Были Юпитера по 10 тыс, тепер Скандалешники - но по шесть))

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_kontsertnyy_bayan_scand
alli_pfh_891050317


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Дек 2016)

Так это  Зоя!   Она  же Галя.

Куда девалась фраза "Достался от родителей"? 

Зоя, нарушаешь традиции!


----------



## avm (19 Дек 2016)

Зоя в отпуске, у "родителей" это сменщик - традиций не знает ))


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (19 Дек 2016)

vev () писал:&lt;strongИгорь Гребёнкин

Он родимый!)) Когда продавец понял, что предоплаты не дождется, перестал отвечать...))

Кстати, объявление о продаже  Бугари за 110 000 в Севастополе закрыли.
Ну и хорошо: меньше мусора - чище планета))


----------



## sgoryachih (4 Янв 2017)

Игорь Гребёнкин писал:


> vev () писал:&lt;strongИгорь Гребёнкин
> 
> Он родимый!)) Когда продавец понял, что предоплаты не дождется, перестал отвечать...))
> 
> ...


----------



## avm (6 Янв 2017)

А вот уже и Миша подтянулся))   https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_898044117


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (9 Янв 2017)

Да. Там. Как только человек понял, что предоплаты не будет - перестал отвечать... 

Я прям жутко расстроился))


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (9 Янв 2017)

Вот еще сегодня чудик выложил:
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/pigini_convertor_5545_p_de_lux
e_pidzhini_899106130

Продает мой Pigini converter 55/45 p de luxe, который стоит у меня дома. Причем за смешные 63000р. Как говорится найдите отличия (кроме цены конечно)):

https://www.avito.ru/ufa/muzykalnye_instrumenty/pigini_convertor_5545_p_de_luxe_p
idzhini_887098935

Я не поленился, позвонил, спросил где можно купить? Данный гражданин, по имени Михаил, предложил мне приехать по адресу: Мытищи, Ромашковая, 10. Дубльгис говорит, что это 2 этажный котедж. А интернет сообщает, что данный телефон зарегестрирован в Орловской области... 

Вот сижу и думаю, где интересно музыкальный гастробайтер из Орловской области Михаил решил у меня деньги отобрать, у забора с битой или в съемном котедже с пистолетом?...


----------



## rodiongork (9 Янв 2017)

Игорь Гребёнкин писал:


> Вот еще сегодня чудик выложил:
> 
> Я не поленился, позвонил, спросил где можно купить?


Интересно, а можно было попытаться его потроллить ну например вопросом где он установил микрофоны "от Эдуарда Аханова" или "а вот написано что дека ломаная - сколько обойдется ее починить"?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (9 Янв 2017)

Да, надо было дожимать))


----------



## sgoryachih (10 Янв 2017)

https://www.avito.ru/izhevsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_dgd_899642589


----------



## sgoryachih (10 Янв 2017)

https://www.avito.ru/izhevsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_yupiter_89925073
9


----------



## sgoryachih (10 Янв 2017)

https://www.avito.ru/sharya/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_vybornyy_8995712
53


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Янв 2017)

Уголовник с погоняловом "Зоя" растёт на глазах. Кроме фразы "достался от родителей", стали появляться вариации литературно-художественного плана, и дублирующие объявления с псевдо- деревенской речью. Зоя молодец! Браво!


----------



## sgoryachih (10 Янв 2017)

Первые 2 объявления уже заблокированы модератором.


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Янв 2017)

Ну да. Я тоже, когда есть  время, напоминаю администрации Авито, что "Зоя" вертит их на одном месте уже несколько месяцев как хочет. И что желания ей противостоять нет никакого, и что скорее всего админы в доле... . Пробирает).


----------



## sgoryachih (10 Янв 2017)

https://www.avito.ru/sharya/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_vybornyy_8995712
53   
https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/gotovo-vybornyy-bayan-yupiter-IDjzlRc.html   - а вот  оригинальное объявление. Стоит этот инструмент 6000 баксов.


----------



## rodiongork (10 Янв 2017)

Цитата:


> И что желания ей противостоять нет никакого, и что скорее всего админы в доле...


у них что-то под 30 млн объявлений... боюсь что у них физически не предусмотрена возможность оперативно отвечать на все проблемы с мошенниками... хотя автоматически помечать "подозрительными" одинаковые сообщения из разных городов они могли бы, в принципе, но как я понимаю "внутри" у них все сделано исторически криво-косо, и поэтому добавлять даже небольшие нововведения - занимает много времени и сил... наверное через несколько лет дойдут до этого 

Цитата:


> да я могу от править вам иво


хе-хе, все как выше рассказывали - собирает денежки за пересылку


----------



## avm (10 Янв 2017)

Пока будут желающие "дурануть"  на халяву ВЕЩ, "Зои" и иже с нею будут при деле)).    https://youtu.be/TSP8MwsQR34


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Янв 2017)

Еще один деятель без имени, продает свои родные баяны, сразу три юпитера при чем в разных концах страны, удивительно низкие цены.
https://www.avito.ru/*yurga*/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_900427716
https://www.avito.ru/*ufa*/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_901274760
https://www.avito.ru/*omsk*/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_901307125


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (14 Янв 2017)

Сто пудов и это тоже жульё. Вряд ли гармоза эта так может стоить https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/gotovo-vybornyy_bayan
_yupiter_901318778


----------



## sgoryachih (14 Янв 2017)

https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/gotovo-vybornyy-bayan-yupiter-IDjzlRc.html  - вот реально этот инструмент, я выкладывал несколько дней назад ссылку


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Янв 2017)

sgoryachih писал:


> https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/gotovo-vybornyy-bayan-yupiter-IDjzlRc.html  - вот реально этот инструмент, я выкладывал несколько дней назад ссылку


 похоже вашим баяном пол России барыжат


----------



## sgoryachih (15 Янв 2017)

Это не мой баян. Я просто нашел реальное объявление. Продавец живет на Украине, в Днепропетровске


----------



## avm (23 Янв 2017)

А вот и очередной Юпитер ну "очень срочно!"))
Судя по профилю, только вчера зарегестрировался и не только на баян народ кидает.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (27 Янв 2017)

Ребятаааа!
Налетай - торопись - покупай живопИсь))
Юпитер за 15000 еще и с торгом!

https://www.avito.ru/ufa/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_901293138

Ещё и в моем городе.

Я восхищен! Завтра поеду забирать.


----------



## vev (27 Янв 2017)

*Игорь Гребёнкин*,

Ща матери позвоню, чтоб мчалась покупать!  В Черниковку то смотаться  = раз плюнуть...


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (27 Янв 2017)

Блин, я первый!


----------



## vev (27 Янв 2017)

*Игорь Гребёнкин*,

Щяяяя! Кто первый встал того и тапочки


----------



## avm (27 Янв 2017)

Камрады, расслабьтесь. Я уже позвонил-договорился. Юпитер мой, чувак пошёл паковать в ящик от мандарин (удачно после НГ остался))


----------



## vev (27 Янв 2017)

avm писал:


> Камрады, расслабьтесь. Я уже позвонил-договорился. Юпитер мой, чувак пошёл паковать в ящик от мандарин (удачно после НГ остался))



Зачем Вам такая гора гипса?... Ремонт в квартире?...


----------



## avm (27 Янв 2017)

vev писал:


> Зачем Вам такая гора гипса?... Ремонт в квартире?...


Шо? Опяяять гипс!! Да у меня уже лепнину некуда лепить )


----------



## paterman (19 Фев 2017)

все правильно, мошенников стало много, спасибо автору за данный материал, тем более инструменты все дорогие, да еще и перелет на Камчатку, а вот модераторам сайта надо взять на заметку и при регистрации пользователя включить смс-проверку


----------



## ilya.kishchuk (21 Июл 2018)

https://www.avito.ru/ahtubinsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_bu_1659945603

еще один возможный


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (21 Июл 2018)

А вот это наверное по ходу тоже. Да ещё и торг.  Эти чудо-продавцы думают что самые умные,  а мы типа тут розы нюхаем и не знаем примерных реальных цен на сундуки      https://www.avito.ru/astrahan/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_188271277


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Июл 2018)

Всё бывает в жизни.   Бывают и ЯП за копейки.  Но редко).

Проверить очень легко.  Задаём простые вопросы.  

-Баян Ваш?

-Написано, что он в Астрахани. Давайте адрес, я сейчас приеду.

И всё.   Жулик ответит: Баян у брата в Тюмени, шлите предоплату или хотя б деньги на пересыл.

Понятно. Пишем жалобу администрации Авито...


----------



## sgoryachih (22 Июл 2018)

Думаю, в этом случае действительно человек продаёт баян за эту цену. Судя, по его профилю, он с 2013 года на Авито, мошенники так долго "не живут": регистрируются, максимум несколько дней висит их объявление, сшибают энное количество бабок с лохов  и смываются. Данное объявление подано 29 июня. Думаю, баян этот не в лучшем состоянии, поэтому такая цена.


----------



## vikatik (23 Июл 2018)

sgoryachih (22.07.2018, 13:28) писал:


> мошенники так долго "не живут": регистрируются, максимум несколько дней висит их объявление, сшибают энное количество бабок с лохов  и смываются.


Это точно, как вот этот Скандалли, например за 50 т.р.:
https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_skandalli_scand

alli_1238960105?slocation=653240
Зарегистрировался на Авито 19 Июля 2018 г., выложил в тот же день "срочняк", наверное хочет срубить по-быстрому и в Турцию мотануть отдохнуть. Лето все-таки 

Кстати, может кому знаком интерьер, да и сам инструмент?


----------



## vikatik (23 Июл 2018)

Kuzalogly (22.07.2018, 12:37) писал:


> Понятно. Пишем жалобу администрации Авито...


И чего эта жалоба дает? Общался с людьми, на подобные жалобы от Авито - ни привета, ни ответа.


----------



## zet10 (23 Июл 2018)

Все это ерунда полнейшая, есть аккаунты зарегистрированные в 10, 9 , 12 и т.д годах и там мошенники... Это ровным счётом ни о чем не говорит! Вообще удивляюсь наивности и дремучести людей, сколько им не говори, а они все одно хотят за копейку купить канарейку!поэтому пусть учатся , хотя бы и на авито.
П/с. Подонкам которые их "учат" иногда хочется сказать Бис!


----------



## dj.sator (23 Июл 2018)

Нет практически давно зареганых акков с мошенниками. Это уведенные аккаунты в большинстве случаев. Есть конечно и исключения но общая тенденция такая... У меня лично раз увели(на пол дня)при том что криптографическая стойкость пароля нормальная была. Что означает слив паролей авито. И сразу объявление дали в москве.


----------



## vikatik (23 Июл 2018)

Добавлю сюда, не совсем по теме, но про Авито. Меня это удивило.
Выложил старый советский аккордеон на продажу, за адекватные деньги, "за орешки".
Позвонил человек очень быстро и начал рассказывать, что заберет, но завтра. - Типа снимай объявление, берет на 100%, но завтра. Говорил он так убедительно, вполне интеллигентно.

Я ему сказал, что  - Давайте до завтра, тогда.
На что он мне начал убедительно рассказывать, что его должны быстро забрать за эту цену и т.д.
Я еще раз предложил ему завтра позвонить.
На что он начал задавать мне вопросы - Почему я ему не доверяю, почему я ему отказываю и т.д.

К слову сказать, я на Авито всегда говорю так: Пришел первый - забрал первый. Почему? - Уже знаю по опыту, что откладывать - себе во вред. Поэтому, всегда вежливо говорю - Если завтра - звоните завтра.

Что началось на том конце провода? - Начался поток мата-перемата с самыми грязными оскорблениями в мой адрес. 
Человек как-будто обернулся, превратился в полную противоположность самого себя, причем мгновенно.
Я с таким первый раз столкнулся.
Я молчал и слушал, а он временами переспрашивал - Алло-алло?, чтобы убедиться, что я еще на проводе, видимо не веря своим ушам, что в ответ не поступило ни единого оскорбления от меня. Похоже это его совсем добило, когда я ему сообщил, что он "некультурный человек".


----------



## sgoryachih (23 Июл 2018)

zet10/ писал:


> Все это ерунда полнейшая, есть аккаунты зарегистрированные в 10, 9 , 12 и т.д годах и там мошенники... Это ровным счётом ни о чем не говорит! Вообще удивляюсь наивности и дремучести людей, сколько им не говори, а они все одно хотят за копейку купить канарейку!поэтому пусть учатся , хотя бы и на авито.
> П/с. Подонкам которые их "учат" иногда хочется сказать Бис!
> 
> Зачем мошеннику светиться в течение многих лет? И давать возможность себя быстро обнаружить?  Я в течение нескольких лет наблюдаю за мошенниками на Авито. Их тактика как раз такова, как я её описал выше: сорвать свой куш и исчезнуть. Я наблюдал за 10-ками объявлений, когда Юпитер в отличном состоянии "продавали" за 10-20 тысяч. Не просто наблюдал, а писал жалобы на сайт. Объявление, как правило, снималось буквально за день-два. Не знаю, кто снимал - жулик или администрация сайта.
> ...


----------



## vikatik (23 Июл 2018)

sgoryachih (23.07.2018, 20:29) писал:


> А есть ещё люди - можно ли назвать их мошенниками? - рассчитывающие на дурочка: когда дряхлый инструмент выставляют за очень приличные деньги.


Да мошенничество процветает везде и во всем. Вся капиталистическая система построена на мошенничестве - на открытом и на скрытом.Только и жди, что тебя облапошат.


----------



## sgoryachih (8 Сен 2018)

vikatik писал:


> sgoryachih (23.07.2018, 20:29) писал:А есть ещё люди - можно ли назвать их мошенниками? - рассчитывающие на дурочка: когда дряхлый инструмент выставляют за очень приличные деньги.
> Да мошенничество процветает везде и во всем. Вся капиталистическая система построена на мошенничестве - на открытом и на скрытом.Только и жди, что тебя облапошат.
> 
> 
> https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_1392149733   - вот, как мне кажется, пример, когда люди не могут реально оценить стоимость своего "сокровища".


----------



## vikor (8 Сен 2018)

vikatik писал:


> sgoryachih (22.07.2018, 13:28) писал:мошенники так долго "не живут": регистрируются, максимум несколько дней висит их объявление, сшибают энное количество бабок с лохов  и смываются.
> Это точно, как вот этот Скандалли, например за 50 т.р.:
> https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_skandalli_scand
> 
> ...


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (3 Мар 2019)

В продолжение темы. Из последнего. Я искал для ученицы Аккордеон: итальянский, готово-выборный с ломаной декой, на 41 клавишу. Нашел а Барнауле Виньони:









Музыкальные инструменты


Итальянский готово-выборный аккордеон VIGNONI без ломаной деки в хорошем состоянии 220 000 рублей. Обмен не интересует.




www.avito.ru





Прислали видео по запросу и по общению понятно, что музыканты. Согласовав все с родителями, прилетаю в Барнаул, а при осмотре выясняется что у инструмента нет ломаной деки... На мой вопрос ответ был восхитительный: "Ну вы же не спрашивали..."
Как так? Вы почему это в обьявлении не указали полную информацию? Ведь человек с высшим музыкальном образованием не мог не заметить столь существенную деталь! В ответ развел руками, улыбнулся и потупил глаза... Я в шоке. Конечно, я и сам виноват, должен был все предусмотреть и выяснить, но получается, человек намеренно скрыл эту деталь, чтобы продать подороже? Уверяет, что нет....
Вот так. Вроде и не мошенник, а 20000 коту под хвост ...


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2019)

Игорь Гребёнкин, ну, если честно, то видно по регистровой машинке, что нет ломаной деки.... Обычно голос в ломаной несколько по-иному изображается на клавишах регистров


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (3 Мар 2019)

Я не разглядел.


----------



## zet10 (6 Мар 2019)

Игорь, ну если Вы не разглядели, то кто виноват? Зачем сразу человека в мошенники записывать? Как то не красиво с Вашей стороны получается....


----------



## acco (6 Мар 2019)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> человек намеренно скрыл эту деталь, чтобы продать подороже?


По такой логике, все должны писать - 

нету 4 клавиш (41 только)
нету доп. крепления для ремня
нету мастер регистра
нету застежки для меха

Получится ерунда. Продавец все верно написал. Что указано - то есть. Что не указано - того нету.


----------



## Gross (6 Мар 2019)

Интересно, это вот объявление- тоже от жулика? № 1139637566 . С текстом "Настоящий Баян "Юпитер", Золотого периода фабрики.
Новый инструмент данного уровня, сейчас уже не могут производить" и фотографией вполне сегодняшнего "Юпитера"? И со всем известным номером телефона всем нам известного форумчанина? https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...er_zolotogo_perioda_fabriki_moskvy_1139637566


----------



## andrey.p6 (6 Мар 2019)

Gross написал(а):


> Интересно, это вот объявление- тоже от жулика? № 1139637566 . С текстом "Настоящий Баян "Юпитер", Золотого периода фабрики.
> Новый инструмент данного уровня, сейчас уже не могут производить" и фотографией вполне сегодняшнего "Юпитера"? И со всем известным номером телефона всем нам известного форумчанина? https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...er_zolotogo_perioda_fabriki_moskvy_1139637566


На этом форуме есть этот человек? Может подскажете его ник? Инструмент у него не покупал, но 2 раза брал у него ремни на баян. Никаких вопросов к нему нет. Договорился, встретились - всё чётко.
По внешке Юпитера - сейчас некоторые переделывают инструменты 80-х годов под современную внешку. На эту тему есть видео в Ютубе. Вот цена конечно крутая у этого Юпитера))


----------



## vev (6 Мар 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Вот цена конечно крутая у этого Юпитера))



Это как смотреть... 999999/74.6 => 13404Euro.
Не так давно г-н Патарини за Conservatoria какую-то мне называл цену 26keuro. Не знаю сколько сейчас Баринов за Юпитер просит, но не думаю, что сумма будет на порядок отличаться в меньшую сторону 

Миллион - много, но деревянный стал еще более деревянным


----------



## zet10 (7 Мар 2019)

Gross, Вы совершенно верно заметили ,это действительно моё обьявление.
Отвечу на интересующий Вас , а может и других вопросы по поводу фотографий и данного инструмента!
Ну первое,на площадке Авито объявления платные, и там свои правила, а именно фотографии инструментов не должны повторяться и должны быть все разные, в противном случае объявления блокируются,поэтому приходится иногда ставить похожие фото,так как даже не смотря на то что я плачу авито 4 тысячи каждый месяц за рекламу,это не гарантирует неприкосновенность объявлению, там свои правила игры и надо её принимать,или вообще не появляться на этой площадке! Почитайте правила,может подчерпнете что нибуть полезное для себя! Сейчас везде все построенно на коммерческой основе, так что не идеализируйте!
Теперь что касаемо данного баяна "Юпитер",
Это действительно шедевральный баян с аккордом В.Васильева( если вы конечно знаете кто это такой),
Так вот , только Аккорд этого мастера стоит 10 тысяч евро.Такого уровня инструментов сейчас просто уже не производят,а если они есть то С.М.Баринов просит за них от 1,5 до 3 млн.руб. "Юпитера", которые стоят 500-600 тысяч,мы в счёт не берём,так как там кроме внешнего вида и механики больше нет ни чего,обычный ширпотреб на потоке с чешской планкой внутри. Ну а про Корейский Юпитер вообще помолчим! Поэтому цена которую я обозначил вполне демократична для данного инструмента, таких баянов на пересчёт ! Купят,хорошо, не купят значит через год ещё дороже будет стоить!
Я и так ставлю достаточно низкие цены на свои инструменты,пожалуй самые низкие и доступные в России, так имею я право хотя бы раз поставить реальную цену на инструмент , который я считаю одним из лучших за всю мою историю и который очень мне по душе?)))))..... Не буду сейчас тут перечислять фамилии тех, кто на нем играл и полностью поддержал моё мнение.

Ну коротенечко как то так уважаемый Gross и форумчане ,которым это интересно! Надеюсь в двух словах я ответил, если же у кого то будут вопросы ,или же я что то не понятно изложил,не стесняйтесь, спрашивайте, пишите, звоните,с удовольствием отвечу,встречусь,пообщаюсь! С уважением Юрий Жмодик ( zet10)

А это от меня специально))... Фото для скептикофф и настоящих гурманов баяна


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (7 Мар 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> Игорь, ну если Вы не разглядели, то кто виноват? Зачем сразу человека в мошенники записывать? Как то не красиво с Вашей стороны получается....


Всем доброго утра.
А я и сказал что НЕ мошенник. Вполне симпатичный парень, воспитанный и образованный. 
Просто вышло недоразумение. Вот и все, я должен был внимательнее смотреть, а продавец должен более полно описывать товар (ну хотя бы писать модель аккордеона и желательно фото без клапанной крышки). Тогда бы я разглядел прямую деку конечно. А так... Вышло недопонимание. К сожалению, не все такие профессионалы, как Вы)).
С уважением.


----------



## Gross (7 Мар 2019)

Юрий, всё путём, я опасался, что там кто-то пакостит, прикрываясь Вашими данными. А про цену я ничего и не говорил. Может быть всякая.


----------



## ugly (7 Мар 2019)

zet10, Юрий, а зачем размещать объявления в регионах, если инструменты в Москве?
Хотя об этом честно написано.


----------



## zet10 (7 Мар 2019)

Ugly,а почему нет? В чем тут проблема? Я её не вижу. Если не сложно объясните ? Или регионы не нуждаются в информации? Не понимаю.....
Игорь,если обидел Вас чем то извините! Конечно ситуация у Вас получилась абсурдная, слетать в "пустую" из города в город врагу не пожелаешь! Но веть можно было спросить по телефону, есть там ломанная дека или её нет? Так что здесь мне кажется Вы сами оплошали ! Ну в конце концов всякое бывает, не расстраиваетесь, в следующий раз теперь эта деталь ,уж точно не ускользнет от Вашего внимания.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (7 Мар 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> Ugly,а почему нет? В чем тут проблема? Я её не вижу. Если не сложно объясните ? Или регионы не нуждаются в информации? Не понимаю.....
> Игорь,если обидел Вас чем то извините! Конечно ситуация у Вас получилась абсурдная, слетать в "пустую" из города в город врагу не пожелаешь! Но веть можно было спросить по телефону, есть там ломанная дека или её нет? Так что здесь мне кажется Вы сами оплошали ! Ну в конце концов всякое бывает, не расстраиваетесь, в следующий раз теперь эта деталь ,уж точно не ускользнет от Вашего внимания.


100%)))


----------



## ugly (8 Мар 2019)

zet10, криминала никакого нет, но сбивает с толку. Посмотреть на московские инструменты и без этого несложно.


----------



## zet10 (9 Мар 2019)

Я на всякий случай, я для людей...а вдруг для кого то сложно посмотреть на Московские инструменты?ну может же такое быть? Если я Вас сбил с толку, то извините. Точный адрес спрашивайте в ЛС. Приезжайте пожалуйста, всегда буду рад! Все приезжайте,всем добрым людям рад!


----------



## vev (26 Мар 2019)

Вот очередные перлы.... Нет, на этот раз не жулье... Просто сказочники 









Архив: Аккордеон Weltmeister 1я модель - Прочее Уральск на Olx


Миллионы частных объявлений о купле-продаже в твоем городе. Продается всё!




www.olx.kz





Ну оооочень старый 100-летний Weltmeister из разряда "Фестиваль"....



"История этого аккордеона очень уникальна, дело в том что мой дедушка во время ВОВ был кадровым офицером и командовал батальоном и вот в каком-то году войны попал в плен (подробности к сожалению не известны), к счастью советской армии удалось освободить своих вот именно тогда и появился этот WIELTMEISTER дед прихватил его при освобождении в качестве трофея, шли года война к счастью закончилась а этот аккордеон так и ходил вместе с дедом до Берлина дошел и назад...Когда я был маленьким дедушка рассказывал мне что этот аккордеон его ровесник а это уже почти целый ВЕК!!! К сожалению дедушка умер много лет назад а этот аккордеон вместе со своей историей так переодевался по фамилии из рук в руки и из уст в уста передавалась с ним история, был и картонный чехол у него но с годами пришел в не пригодность и пришлось его утилизировать, сейчас аккордеон лежит у меня на шкафу и собирает пыль, он в хорошем состоянии и даже играет (что сказать немецкое качество)
Исходя из вышеизложенного хотелось бы сказать вот что: наружный осмотр аккордеона результатов не дал и точную дату выпуска и где он изготовлялся не известно, но в интернете пишут что для вещей тех времен так бывает. Что с ним делать тоже ума не приложу, так как моя нынешняя семья совсем не музыкальна), спроса на такие вещи у нас в стране тоже совсем нет. Дайте совет!"

Совет даден был... Правда кроме обвинений в некомпетентности ничего в замен получено не было....


----------



## ugly (27 Мар 2019)

Сказочников всегда хватает. Ну уверен человек, что этот хлам стОит как новый итальянец, ну и успехов ему...


----------



## sgoryachih (8 Апр 2019)

https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yasnaya_polyana_985604390 - "Есть ещё один баян "Ясная Поляна" на фото разницы не увидите, в два раза дешевле". Смахивает на "маркетинговый ход" ?


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2019)

sgoryachih, 
и да и нет.... Готовый и готово-выборный.... Разный аккорд...


----------



## sgoryachih (9 Апр 2019)

На фото - они оба готово-выборные...


----------



## andrey.p6 (10 Апр 2019)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yasnaya_polyana_985604390 - "Есть ещё один баян "Ясная Поляна" на фото разницы не увидите, в два раза дешевле". Смахивает на "маркетинговый ход" ?


Ну там как-бы 2 разных инструмента на фото. Выглядят они действительно неплохо на фото, внешне разница минимальная (крепление левого ремня, цвет ткани на решетке, кнопки на клавиатуре). По какой причине стоит в 2 раза дешевле - это интересный вопрос. А, и ещё на втором переклеен ледерин. Возможно ещё был ремонт меха (чисто моё предположение).
Но, всё же, и причинах такой разницы в цене лучше спросить у самого продавца.


----------



## andrey.p6 (10 Апр 2019)

И, кстати, об аккорде. Как определить по клейму или по другим признакам, чем был изготовлен аккорд? Может быть есть в какой-то литературе описание, кто 
из мастеров какими обозначениями пользовался?


----------



## sgoryachih (10 Апр 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> И, кстати, об аккорде. Как определить по клейму или по другим признакам, чем был изготовлен аккорд? Может быть есть в какой-то литературе описание, кто
> из мастеров какими обозначениями пользовался?


Спасибо, что заметили! Меня смутила фраза - "на фото разницы не заметите", но цена в 2 раза дешевле... Странно как-то... Какие-то намёки)))


----------



## andrey.p6 (10 Апр 2019)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> Спасибо, что заметили! Меня смутила фраза - "на фото разницы не заметите", но цена в 2 раза дешевле... Странно как-то... Какие-то намёки)))


Скорее всего имел ввиду что оба выглядят на фото одинаково хорошо. Короче, нужно спрашивать. Я тут недавно приобрел такой инструмент без выборки за 44к. Технически полностью в рабочем состоянии, но есть вопросы по внешке.


----------



## andrey.p6 (22 Апр 2019)

Доброго дня всем! Снова речь скорее не о мошенниках, сколько о чудесных людях, вводящих в заблуждение. Такие ребята меня просто поражают своей щедростью))


----------



## vev (22 Апр 2019)

andrey.p6,
ну прям и не знаю... Ну хочет человек в 5 раз больше денег, чем оно того стоит, ну и пусть хочет. Там Италия только зря приплетена. Она даже рядом не пробегала


----------



## andrey.p6 (22 Апр 2019)

vev написал(а):


> andrey.p6,
> ну прям и не знаю... Ну хочет человек в 4 раза больше денег, чем оно того стоит, ну и пусть хочет. Там Италия только зря приплетена. Она даже рядом не пробегала


Я про это и говорю. "Итальянский" Фиротти за 90к. Но отдаю за 45)) Прямо сама щедрость. Сейчас некоторые только на Италию положительно реагируют, не говоря уже про скидку в 50%. С точки зрения маркетинга - всё правильно сделал. С точки зрения честности и прозрачности - не совсем. Моё мнение такое.


----------



## vev (22 Апр 2019)

andrey.p6, 

Все пучком... Народ 45тр просто так не потратит. Те, кто смотрит в эту ценовую категорию, все-таки пытаются почитать и собрать информацию по рынку. Те, кто ищет реально БАЯН, тоже в эту ценовую категорию смотреть не будут. Они знают, как правило, точно, чего хотят. Такими объявлениями можно только полных лохов сейчас развести.

Хуже те, кто Юпитеры со скидками предлагает. Там студент может и клюнуть на серьезную скидки и получить.... например мешок гипса


----------



## andrey.p6 (22 Апр 2019)

vev написал(а):


> andrey.p6,
> 
> Все пучком... Народ 45тр просто так не потратит. Те, кто смотрит в эту ценовую категорию, все-таки пытаются почитать и собрать информацию по рынку. Те, кто ищет реально БАЯН, тоже в эту ценовую категорию смотреть не будут. Они знают, как правило, точно, чего хотят. Такими объявлениями можно только полных лохов сейчас развести.
> 
> Хуже те, кто Юпитеры со скидками предлагает. Там студент может и клюнуть на серьезную скидки и получить.... например мешок гипса


Со скидками - это за соточку с пересылом? Видел такое объявление как-то, но там по внешке инструмент дороже и не выглядел. Очень уставший был.


----------



## ugly (24 Апр 2019)

Как вам такой ход:








Продам Итальянский антикварный аккордеон Scandalli – купить в Пензе, цена 410 000 руб., дата размещения: 27.12.2019 – Музыкальные инструменты


Продам Итальянский антикварный аккордеон Scandalli – объявление о продаже в Пензе. Цена: 410 000 руб., дата размещения: 27.12.2019. Продам Итальянский антикварный аккордеон Scandalli – купить на Юле. Большой выбор товаров категории «Музыкальные инструменты» раздела «Хобби и развлечения».




youla.ru


----------



## vev (24 Апр 2019)

ugly, 

Особливо про первую половину 19-го понравилось... Ну и ценник не оставил равнодушным  Он с ценой примерно 10 000 - 20 000 раз ошибся или даже чуть больше


----------



## ugly (25 Апр 2019)

Да там вообще специально сделанная клюква даже, а не оригинальный инструмент. Во времена таких Скандалей не было клавишных регистров...


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2019)

ugly, 
Да регистры там вааще просто так пришпилены. Это немецкая машинка, которая на Вельтах 60-х годов стоит. Не может быть, чтобы это чЮдо было б 4-х голосным


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Апр 2019)

Ну, изделие весьма неоднозначное). Если там регистровая машинка из ГДР 1967 года, сам инструмент ( со слов автора) времён Отечественной войны с Наполеоном (три раза ХАХА), то что там внутри? Плечевые ремни конечно утрачены в ходе битвы при Ватерлоо). В первой половине 19 века никто из живущих на планете Земля даже не знал слов "аккордеон" и "Скандалли". Неужели это машина Времени?? Тогда почему так дёшево?


----------



## sgoryachih (29 Апр 2019)

Очередной неадекват))) - https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_1392149733


----------



## andrey.p6 (29 Апр 2019)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> Очередной неадекват))) - https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_1392149733


У нас вельт типа фестивального за 300 тысяч висит в продаже)))





Купить аккордеон, гармонь, баян, БУ и новый в Супонево на Avito


Бесплатные объявления о продаже аккордеонов, гармони, баянов в Супонево. Самая свежая база объявлений на Avito




www.avito.ru


----------



## vev (29 Апр 2019)

Давно пора привыкнуть... 
Опасен диапазон тысяч до 40-50. Дальше народ начинает думать и смотреть интернет. Лохов сейчас не так много. Если у человека есть 300тр на аккордеон, он уже точно знает про то, какой аккордеон он хочет. Дурашки с такими объявлениями просто тратят время и деньги на продвижение объявлений. Ну и силу им в плечи


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (11 Дек 2020)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_supra_120_1435567621?utm_campaign=native&utm_medium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing



Я отстаю от жизни? Или действительно завышенное предложение?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (11 Дек 2020)

https://www.avito.ru/novyy_gorodok/muzykalnye_instrumenty/gotovo-vybornyy_akkordeon_vignoni_1928219996?utm_campaign=native&utm_medium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing



А как Вам Виньони с расширенным диапазоном, готововыборный, с ломаной декой за 90т.р.
Вот понять его не могу. Задал обычные вопросы. Просто не отвечает. Странно


----------



## ugly (11 Дек 2020)

Давно висит, я с полгода назад уже кидал на него ссылку.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (16 Дек 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Давно висит, я с полгода назад уже кидал на него ссылку.


Обидно, что и продавать не хочет, и кинуть не пытается)))


----------



## hovrin120 (17 Дек 2020)

Хороший экземпляр, неужели правда. https://www.avito.ru/uyskoe/muzykal...iter_15_registrov_2064235963?slocation=621540


----------



## MAN (17 Дек 2020)

Всё разумно и логично - ровно по одной тысяче рублей за каждый регистр. Вы ещё сомневаетесь? Скорее узнавайте у автора объявления куда переводить деньги и вперёд! Хотя мне почему-то кажется, что даже если кто-то успеет сделать предоплату раньше, всё равно он и ваши 15 000 тоже не откажется получить. Да и вообще никому, я думаю, не откажет в удовольствии немножко поделиться с ближним денежными знаками. В конце концов, если хорошенько подумать, это ведь не такая уж большая сумма за то, чтобы полюбоваться фотографией вожделенного инструмента, а главное с максимальной реалистичностью мысленно вообразить себя его обладателем.


----------



## voldemar-60 (17 Дек 2020)

Утром деньги, вечером стулья (в смысле -баян), вечером деньги, утром стулья. Можно и наоборот, но деньги вперед!


----------



## Alex33 (17 Дек 2020)

hovrin120 написал(а):


> Хороший экземпляр, неужели правда. https://www.avito.ru/uyskoe/muzykal...iter_15_registrov_2064235963?slocation=621540


Кто сможет рассказать: что это за баян? Он соответствует оригиналу? Конечно, продажа этого баяна, развод. Заинтересовал необычный вид).


----------



## vev (17 Дек 2020)

Alex33,
Лёша, а нафига????


----------



## Alex33 (17 Дек 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Лёша, а нафига????


Жень, меня удивили эти 15-ть регистров. Похожи на домино). Мне понятно твоё удивление, но если на форуме с нами баянисты, то ради интереса, кто-то расскажет, что представляет данный баян?


----------



## zet10 (17 Дек 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Жень, меня удивили эти 15-ть регистров. Похожи на домино). Мне понятно твоё удивление, но если на форуме с нами баянисты, то ради интереса, кто-то расскажет, что представляет данный баян?


Ни чего хорошего он не представляет! Это баян фабрики города Молодечно с наклейкой "Юпитер", к Юпитеру не имеет вообще ни какого отношения! Объява естественно развод от зеков или цыган.... Фотка сперта с просторов нета....


----------



## kep (17 Дек 2020)

Ну а 15 регистров - максимальное количество комбинаций из 4 голосов. Разумность такого количества не обсуждается.


----------



## MAN (17 Дек 2020)

kep написал(а):


> Ну а 15 регистров - максимальное количество комбинаций из 4 голосов. Разумность такого количества не обсуждается.


Неправда ваша, уважаемый спарринг-партнёр! Максимальное количество комбинаций из четырёх голосов в данном случае - одна ("тутти"), остальные четырнадцать это комбинации из одного, двух и трёх голосов. Разумно?


----------



## hovrin120 (17 Дек 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> Ни чего хорошего он не представляет! Это баян фабрики города Молодечно с наклейкой "Юпитер", к Юпитеру не имеет вообще ни какого отношения! Объява естественно развод от зеков или цыган.... Фотка сперта с просторов нета....


Просто интересно, реальная цена такого баяна примерно какая.


----------



## kep (17 Дек 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> Неправда ваша, уважаемый спарринг-партнёр! Максимальное количество комбинаций из четырёх голосов - одна ("тутти"), остальные четырнадцать это комбинации из одного, двух и трёх голосов. Разумно?


Ни разу! Имеется в виду простой математический факт: число неповторяющихся комбинаций четырех голосов - 16, если считать за комбинацию полное отсутствие звука, без нее - 15. Вот примерно так:

16"​8"​8"​4"​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​·​

И максимальное количество - *комбинаций*, не голосов


----------



## MAN (18 Дек 2020)

Да! Трудный народ эти математики! Одна только арихметика у их в уму, а хде душа? 
А я говорю, что одноголосные регистры это комбинации, составленные всего лишь из одного голоса, двухголосные - из двух, ну и т.д. Ведь это же очевидно. И не смешно ли утверждать, что, например, регистр "фагот" представляет собой комбинацию из четырёх голосов, когда в это же самое время всем доподлинно известно, что голос в ём всю дорогу всего один и никаких других ниоткуда не предвидится, сколько ни ссылайся хоть на Паскаля, хоть на Эйлера, хоть даже на Бернулли вместе с Лейбницем? А уж считать за комбинацию четырёх голосов их полное отсутствие, ну это ваще!


----------



## kep (18 Дек 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> Ведь это же очевидно.


Не пройдет и... как Вы откроете операцию сложения и сложите вместе все регистры. Тут-то душа и воспоёт!


----------



## MAN (18 Дек 2020)

Точно! На "Тутти" - единственной комбинации, сложенной из четырёх голосов (а не из их подмножеств)!


----------



## MAN (18 Дек 2020)

И кстати, вы правильно заметили насчёт "откроете", потому что везде, кроме как на "Тутти", что-нибудь да закрыто.


----------



## kep (18 Дек 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> что-нибудь да закрыто


Что за неполиткоректное неравноправие! Вы еще скажите, что открытые и закрытые - это как черные и белые...


----------



## Alex33 (18 Дек 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> Ни чего хорошего он не представляет! Это баян фабрики города Молодечно с наклейкой "Юпитер", к Юпитеру не имеет вообще ни какого отношения! Объява естественно развод от зеков или цыган.... Фотка сперта с просторов нета....


Юрий, спасибо за разъяснение). Только один вопрос: сколько регистров на левой деке?


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2020)

kep написал(а):


> Не пройдет и... как Вы откроете операцию сложения и сложите вместе все регистры. Тут-то душа и воспоёт!


Для "воспевания" души еще неплохо мех потянуть 


MAN написал(а):


> Да! Трудный народ эти математики! Одна только арихметика у их в уму, а хде душа?
> А я говорю, что одноголосные регистры это комбинации, составленные всего лишь из одного голоса, двухголосные - из двух, ну и т.д. Ведь это же очевидно. И не смешно ли утверждать, что, например, регистр "фагот" представляет собой комбинацию из четырёх голосов, когда в это же самое время всем доподлинно известно, что голос в ём всю дорогу всего один и никаких других ниоткуда не предвидится, сколько ни ссылайся хоть на Паскаля, хоть на Эйлера, хоть даже на Бернулли вместе с Лейбницем? А уж считать за комбинацию четырёх голосов их полное отсутствие, ну это ваще!


Считаем один голос битом в четырехбитном слове и тогда все встает на свои места. Бит либо ноль, либо единица. А регистр определяется целым словом, а не конкретным битом....



kep написал(а):


> Что за неполиткоректное неравноправие! Вы еще скажите, что открытые и закрытые - это как черные и белые...



мы в Рассии ваааще против расизма. Это не наша тема. А чтобы и намека не было, у меня клавиши не белые/черные, а слоновая кость и вишнёвое дерево.


----------



## kep (18 Дек 2020)

vev написал(а):


> слоновая кость и вишнёвое дерево


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2020)

kep, 

ну в 82-м не было такого разгула в защите прав меньшинств


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Дек 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Кто сможет рассказать: что это за баян?


Нет там никаких баянов. Там ублюдок и бездельник, пытается жить за счёт граждан.
Я часто пишу таким уродам. И этому, как пример.

Что будет дальше- расскажу.
1. Ответа не будет вообще. Урод не предполагает никаких приездов.
2. Будет ответ: баян на самом деле у брата в Тюмени (Иваново, Урюпинск, Магадан), шлите мне деньги, брат отправит баян.
3. Я на работе. Я заболел. Я сам решил учиться петь и играть. Баян украли. Баян только что куплен. И ещё 100 вариантов.


----------



## MAN (18 Дек 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Считаем один голос битом в четырехбитном слове и тогда все встает на свои места. Бит либо ноль, либо единица. А регистр определяется целым словом, а не конкретным битом....


Да оно и так всё на своём месте, какие там ещё биты-шмиты... Ладно, раз так, тогда ответьте мне пожалуйста целыми словами и их комбинациями на такие вопросы. Ctrl+Alt+Del это комбинация из скольких клавиш? А аккорд, взятый на правой клавиатуре аккордеона? Может возьмёте на себя смелость заявить, что последнее зависит от диапазона конкретного инструмента? Или то и другое по-вашему определяется количеством пальцев на руках? И, если уж говорить о пальцах, то почему же кукиш называют комбинацией из трёх пальцев, а не из пяти (трудовики и сапёры не в счёт)?


----------



## Alex33 (18 Дек 2020)

Александр, спасибо за развёрнутый ответ). Что там нет никаких баянов - это было понятно сразу. Меня удивил внешний вид данного инструмента. Юрий ответил, как профессионал. Я хотел узнать, есть ли на самом деле такая модель баяна и его описание. Может кто из баянистов играл на таком?


----------



## kep (18 Дек 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> Ctrl+Alt+Del это комбинация из скольких клавиш?


Ну кто же этого не знает! Пять: Ctrl Alt Del и два плюса


----------



## zet10 (19 Дек 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Александр, спасибо за развёрнутый ответ). Что там нет никаких баянов - это было понятно сразу. Меня удивил внешний вид данного инструмента. Юрий ответил, как профессионал. Я хотел узнать, есть ли на самом деле такая модель баяна и его описание. Может кто из баянистов играл на таком?


Я играл. И скажу Вам что это дерьмо редкостное! Впрочем они продолжают это выпускать, сейчас это называется "Зонтой"( в Белоруссии изготавливают)


----------



## zet10 (19 Дек 2020)

hovrin120 написал(а):


> Просто интересно, реальная цена такого баяна примерно какая.


Не более 50-70 тысяч


----------



## Morad Alabsi (19 Дек 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Нет там никаких баянов. Там ублюдок и бездельник, пытается жить за счёт граждан.
> Я часто пишу таким уродам. И этому, как пример.
> Посмотреть вложение 10805
> Что будет дальше- расскажу.
> ...


Было такое... Итальянца предлагали, кажется Meganchini или что то подобное. я бегом в машину и в путь. По дороге звоню, что уже еду, готовьтесь забирать ваши несчастные полста тысяч. В ответ - нет, нет, нет! Мы так не работаем, только задаток 50% и потом приезжаете. Я ему "какой задаток, бери все деньги сразу, через полчаса". "Нет, нет, нет. Только деньги вперед". Думаю, слава Богу, что позвонил.


----------



## MAN (20 Дек 2020)

kep написал(а):


> Ну кто же этого не знает! Пять: Ctrl Alt Del и два плюса


Хотя вы назвали лишь один из возможных вариантов набора данной комбинации (да и то при условии последовательного нажатия клавиш, что отнюдь не определено поставленной задачей), я рад, что вы тем самым наконец согласились, что в счёт идут только те объекты, которые в комбинации действительно задействованы, а не все подряд, которые имеются в наличии.
Иначе вы должны были бы по аналогии с регистрами и голосами аккордеона сосчитать все клавиши на клавиатуре компьютера и назвать их количество (которое, кстати, не всегда одно и то же), а не число пять.


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2020)

Ох уж эти теоретики.... 
MAN, 
если следовать Вашему подходу, то при покупке 4-х голосного инструмента в ломаной деке мы покупаем не один инструмент, а целых ЧЕТЫРЕ: одно-, двух-, трех- и четырёхголосный... Оптом, правда, всегда дешевле


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> в счёт идут только те объекты, которые в комбинации действительно задействованы


Ну ежели так, то тогда совсем другое дело: в счет идут только клавиши регистров, остальное не задействовано.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Дек 2020)

Продолжаем шутить с несчастным обитателем зоны, которому приснился баян "Юпитер"... . Несчастный Иван внёс изменения. Оплата предварительно, потом пересылка мифического баяна)... .


----------



## MAN (20 Дек 2020)

vev написал(а):


> при покупке 4-х голосного инструмента в ломаной деке мы покупаем не один инструмент, а целых ЧЕТЫРЕ: одно-, двух-, трех- и четырёхголосный...


Можно и так сказать. А если левая готово-выборная, так и все ВОСЕМЬ, а с сурдиной...  
Мой подход заключается в том, что надо чётко формулировать условия, не скупясь на чернила.
Есть такой анекдот.
Учительница спрашивает ученика:
- Вот представь, что у тебя есть шесть яблок, половину ты отдал своему другу. Сколько яблок у тебя осталось?
- Пять с половиной!
И ведь он прав, потому что из условий задачи неясно о половине чего в ней идёт речь.



kep написал(а):


> Ну ежели так, то тогда совсем другое дело: в счет идут только клавиши регистров, остальное не задействовано.


Речь была о регистрах как о комбинациях голосов, а не о клавишах регистров, стало быть голоса в счёт и идут. Чего вы тень на плетень наводите? Надо было просто написать, что 15 это максимально возможное количество комбинаций из одного, двух, трёх и четырёх голосов в четырёхголосном инструменте, а не заявлять будто все пятнадцать составлены из четырёх.


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2020)

MAN, kep, 

Два принципиальных борца за чистоту языка и точность формулировок! 
Так держать!


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> Надо было просто написать, что 15 это максимально возможное количество комбинаций из одного, двух, трёх и четырёх голосов в четырёхголосном инструменте, а не заявлять будто все пятнадцать составлены из четырёх.


Вы, когда стакан поднимаете, это делаете чем? Перечисляете ли «Лёвой рукой, правой рукой, с похмелья - двумя» или все-таки обобщите «руками»?


----------



## MAN (21 Дек 2020)

Когда я поднимаю стакан, я произношу тост, а в какой именно руке (заметьте, всегда в одной руке даже с похмелья, которого у меня кстати не бывает, а не в комбинации из двух рук) я держу этот стакан окружающим и так видно. Вы никогда не видели, поэтому для вас сообщаю, что стакан (чашку, ложку и т.д.) предпочитаю брать правой рукой, ибо я правша и мне так удобнее. Конечно, если пить из ведра, то тут уж придётся задействовать обе верхние конечности, однако в данном случае это будет не обобщением, а суровой необходимостью.  


vev написал(а):


> MAN,
> Так держать!


Вот именно! А как именно держу и собираюсь держать впредь я, уточнено выше.


----------



## kep (21 Дек 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> А как именно держу и собираюсь держать впредь


"Я есть и буду есть"


----------



## MAN (21 Дек 2020)

kep написал(а):


> "Я есть и буду есть"


Ну вот пожалуйста, очередной пример того, как одно единственное недосказанное слово может заставить читателя ломать голову над вопросом, что же хотел поведать автор своей скупой строкой. Но я не глупее ученика из анекдота с яблоками и попробую вашу загадку разгадать.
Вы вероятно хотели сообщить нам, любезный партнёр, что словопрения вас чрезвычайно утомили, вы _хотите _кушать и намереваетесь удовлетворить это желание самым решительным образом? Что ж, приятного аппетита!
А после того, как расправитесь с яствами, обобщённо управляясь, что несомненно, с каждым из столовых приборов с помощью обеих рук одновременно и задние мышцы бёдер (вернее все три их комбинации - левую, правую и обе вместе) устроите в своё любимое кресло возле жарко пылающего камина, отгадайте на десерт мою:
_Сколько верёвочке ни виться, а у палки всё равно два конца. Мало того, у неё ещё два кольца и посередине гвоздик. И всё это хозяйство за какое-то неведомое преступление отбывает наказание в остроге, а коса на улице._


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (21 Дек 2020)

И охота вам, господа, "словоблудием" заниматься...
Вы же все - уважаемые форумчане


----------



## MAN (21 Дек 2020)

Так ведь охота она пуще неволи. Кстати, а почему словоблудие у вас в кавычки заключено?
Что же касается уважения, то кроме всего прочего это штука сильно зависимая от угла зрения. Отсюда глянешь - вроде ты ещё неуважаемый форумчанин, а в сторонку отойдёшь, ладонью глаза как козырьком прикроешь - глядь, уже и уважаемый. А бывает и наоборот. Ой как бывает! 
P.S. А ежели серьёзно, то навыка многозначительно хмурить брови и выдвигать вперёд нижнюю губу мы не утратили, не переживайте.
Так что можно оффтоп и прекратить, в любой момент вернувшись в русло обсуждения осторожноэтожулика. Особенно если этого хочется всем, всем, всем.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (21 Дек 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> Так ведь охота она пуще неволи. Кстати, а почему словоблудие у вас в кавычки заключено?
> Что же касается уважения, то кроме всего прочего это штука сильно зависимая от угла зрения. Отсюда глянешь - вроде ты ещё неуважаемый форумчанин, а в сторонку отойдёшь, ладонью глаза как козырьком прикроешь - глядь, уже и уважаемый. А бывает и наоборот. Ой как бывает!
> P.S. А ежели серьёзно, то навыка многозначительно хмурить брови и выдвигать вперёд нижнюю губу мы не утратили, не переживайте.
> Так что можно оффтоп и прекратить, в любой момент вернувшись в русло обсуждения осторожноэтожулика. Особенно если этого хочется всем, всем, всем.


Ну, кавычки - это чтобы никого не обидеть)))


----------



## kep (21 Дек 2020)

Игорь, мы еще во времена оны такие тут философские дискуссии закатывали, народ дышать забывал  
Филодемагогическая разминка, не более.


----------

